# does anyone know UK prices/release dates for magic, mirth and mischief?



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 4, 2009)

trying to figure out how much money i need to make and by when!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Oct 4, 2009)

Should be the first week of November for the colour collection and then the sets usually a couple of weeks after...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 4, 2009)

yep i think Golden Fairy is correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait for it!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 4, 2009)

Maybe you also look here: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/r...ates-uk-50203/


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 4, 2009)

i couldnt find it in the release dates thread either, i asked an MA on friday when i was getting my style black stuff, and she hadnt a clue, i think its early november, like golden fairy said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 4, 2009)

im kind of glad they get released here later than the us, that way we get to see loads of swatches etc. but it does suckk having to wait!

also i worked out the prices based on the how much more expensive UK prices usually are compared to US and they all came out at around £30 each so that kind of gives a guide line? 
i mean if it was literally a conversion from the us prices to pounds they would be aboutt £20-25 each though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so annoying how theyre more expensivee!


----------

